# .TS Datei - Framerate



## Another (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse es das es 1.000.000+ Formate, Codecs, etc. gibt, kennt ihr das!? Irgendwann blickt man nicht mehr durch.  

Ich hatte hier schon ma wegen dem Format gefragt u. wurde soweit auch fündig, wie man es konvertiert.

Nun habe ich ein Video, wieder im .TS Format, es hat 25fps und läuft stink normal geschmeidig. Sobald ich es konvertiere, siehts gefühlt aus wie in 12fps und läuft *(fast) in Zeitlupe* ab - es fehlen aber nicht einfach nur die Bilder, sondern es läuft natürlich asynchron zur Musik. Ich hab es mit dem MediaCoder und dem Programm SUPER2010 versucht. Egal ob ich es auf 25fps oder 30fps einstelle, oder die Bitrate erhöhe, oder what ever, einzig die Optik des Bild schaffe ich zu beeinflussen, aber es bleibt in (fast) Zeitlupe.

Weiß einer zumindest 'ne Richtung, woran das liegen könnte?

Danke im vorraus.


*edit*
Also das eine Programm hat mir die Framerate evtl. falsch angezeigt, wenn ich im VLC Player nachsehe, hat mein Video 50fps. Habe es also nun mit 50fps konvertiert und es kommt dennoch nicht an die Originalgeschwindigkeit ran.


*edit2*
Gut, jetzt hab ich es mit dem ArcSoft MediaConverter versucht und es ist so wie es sein sollte - perfekt.
Nur leider ist das Programm nicht so mein Fall, da man nur aus (sehr wenigen) Presets seine Voreinstellungen wählen kann.

Somit: irgendeiner eine Idee woran es bzgl. der Geschwindigkeit liegen kann?


----------



## chmee (23. Juli 2010)

Hast Du mal VirtualDub mit dem Mpeg2-Plugin getestet?

mfg chmee


----------



## Another (23. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Jedoch, bevor ich mir noch etwas ziehe, sag mir wenigstens ob der (dadurch) .TS Dateien annimmt?


----------



## chmee (23. Juli 2010)

Das Problem von TransportStreams (DVB-s etc..) ist, dass sie einen anderen Aufbau als Programstreams (DVD zB) haben. Nein ich kann Dir nicht 100%ig sagen, dass es funktioniert, aber wenn Du öfter mit Videos/AVIs zu tun hast, ist Virtualdub eh das schweizer Messer unter den Helfern..

(In der VideoFAQ ist ein kleiner Helfer für TS-Dateien - ProjectX, der aus TS PS Dateien macht)

mfg chmee


----------



## Another (24. Juli 2010)

Hm ja, nur ProjectX sah ich mir schon an. Bevor ich da ma auf die schnelle durchsteige, hab ich eher 'nen Doktor-Titel.

Ich sah eh grad, dass diese Verzögerung nur bei diesem Video auftritt. Evtl. schau ich das Mpeg2-Plugin ma an.
Danke erstmal.


----------

